# What have I done in 5 months...



## baissier (Jun 21, 2009)

what I have done....

- reconnected to my best friends
- met 10+ new friends
- going to the gym daily
- lost 20 lbs
- reduced waist size from 34 to 29
- able to do push up from 20 sets to 100 sets
- learned kayaking
- learned swimming
- finished my first 100km bike ride
- finished my first half marathon in 2hrs

what I couldn't done....

- save our marriage


----------



## Feelingalone (Apr 22, 2009)

A lot more in the accomplished side then not accomplished side. Keep up the good work.


----------



## knortoh (Sep 5, 2009)

well said FA! 
and B imagine what you will be posting in another 5 months' time!


----------



## Ash22 (Oct 21, 2009)

Wow, that list has really inspired me! I am going to start doing this. For a little bit I might have to write one for each day just to see what I am accomplishing...but this makes me feel all the things that I can accomplish in five months, and yes you stated that you didn't save your marriage...Idon't know the whole situation I only see what is written here, but is it safe to say he didn't either?


----------



## baissier (Jun 21, 2009)

Thanks! 

I am glad I looked back and created the list. There are more things in life. I am still having ups and downs but I will keep focusing on my life.

I will keep updating this list every three months to remind myself.

Here is a good video (except the last part ruining it)
A Journey


----------

